# Crumbles or Chow



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,


I was wondering if pigeons can eat Gamebird chow or crumbles? I saw it at my feed store and I was curious because it looks like pellets just crushed.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't had much luck with crumbles. I'd stick with chow or a seed mix.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, well it looks like I am going to stick with seeds !


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There is mash, crumble and pellets in varying sizes. Crumbles are crumbled pellets. Mash is mashed up pellets. I know that pigeons can't eat mash! Pellets they can. Crumbled, they may.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I feed my birds european mix seeds but are pellets better for them? does anyone mix pellets and seeds i guess birds like seeds better any ways but herd pellets where better for them cause didnt need any grit.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> There is mash, crumble and pellets in varying sizes. Crumbles are crumbled pellets. Mash is mashed up pellets. I know that pigeons can't eat mash! Pellets they can. Crumbled, they may.


They can eat crumbles 

And yes, I have mixed seeds and pellets together. But if you have any seeds at all in their diet, you need grit.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if pigeons can eat Gamebird chow or crumbles? I saw it at my feed store and I was curious because it looks like pellets just crushed.


When I had pigeons (Pheasant Pigeons and Fantails)...besides feeding them a pigeon breeder grain mix...I also supplemented either pellets or crumbles in a separate dish. When they were raising young the consumption of the pelleted food would go up immensely! I think if you are feeding a seed diet...pigeons and doves should also have a pelleted food added to their diet too...along with a good high calcium grit. You will see a difference in the young when the parents are feeding them a pelleted food and not just seeds. Game Bird Crumbles or Chicken Layer Crumbles may be a good size for your Valencian Figs to eat. I am feeding my Ringneck Doves an all pellet 16% protein feed now (Ringneck Doves will also eat crumbles). My Diamond Doves get crumbles 16% protein...with a little millet added a few times a week. I still offer high calcium grit, but the consumption went way down since I changed them over to a pelleted diet.

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crumbles are great if you can get them to eat them... what I would do is put in a croc seperate from the seed in the breeding cage and see if they try it....sometimes when feeding babies they will eat it and feed it to the babies.. I find if I mix it the only way they will eat any of it is if they are on a rationed diet and are hungry enough to try it and eat it.. but with your breeders I would not ration feed like one does with training homers.. so try the seperate croc thing.. they may take to it more when they are feeding the babies..


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah for my breeders I leave the food out all the time. I only feed my pigeons once a day. I wasn't sure if I should do that for my ringnecks too, so I just leave out the crocs. I am going to buy some crumbles and see if they eat it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Yeah for my breeders I leave the food out all the time. I only feed my pigeons once a day. I wasn't sure if I should do that for my ringnecks too, so I just leave out the crocs. I am going to buy some crumbles and see if they eat it.


make sure you get the nonmedicated ones..ask before you buy to make sure...


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> make sure you get the nonmedicated ones..ask before you buy to make sure...


Thanks for the tip. I will ask, also what is chow?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will ask, also what is chow?


chow with purina..is purina pigeon chow.. it is a pellet feed made by them..


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh ok, so is it like crumbles or just pellets?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Oh ok, so is it like crumbles or just pellets?


It is small pellets...


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, would my figuritas be able to eat gamebird chow?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Ok, would my figuritas be able to eat gamebird chow?


yes any of the crumbles(non medicated) or gamebird chow is fine..


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

My feed store has medicated crumbles


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't use the medicated ones. That is for chickens.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, I am going to look around for a non medicated one, or I could stick with parrot pellets.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if gamebird *starter* crumbles would be ok??? They are non medicated I am just wondering if the nutrition would be different since it is a starter pellet??


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if gamebird *starter* crumbles would be ok??? They are non medicated I am just wondering if the nutrition would be different since it is a starter pellet??


Yes...you can use either Game Bird Starter...
http://extecmcons.landolakes.com/stellent/groups/public/documents/webpage_ag2ag/pubs_dev007831.pdf

or Game Bird Breeder...
http://extecmcons.landolakes.com/stellent/groups/public/documents/webpage_ag2ag/pubs_dev007835.pdf

Also...I have never fed this, but I heard some feed Non-Medicated Turkey Starter Crumbles too.

Offer the crumbles in a separate feeding dish or crock.

Dawn


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, Thanks for the tip, is 28% protein too much?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Ok, Thanks for the tip, is 28% protein too much?


for a daily diet yes.. but for feeding babies it is fine.. that is why you want to put it in a seperate crock...you may want to order your bands for the babies.. the feedstore should have medicated and non medicated crumbles... usually that is the norm..


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

wcooper sent out the bands, and I checked with my feed store they only had medicated ones. But I will order game bird starter crumbles from Garrie Landry.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Did you ask your feed store if they would order non-medicated crumbles for you? When I need something and my feed store doesn't carry it...they either make a special order just for me...or add it to their stock order. 

Dawn


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, I did ask them to order it, they only order it when there is a demand for it... And there isn't a lot of chicken keepers in Virginia.


----------

